# Coventry and Leicester



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Is anyone else going to be there next Saturday? I am!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

not this year..(sorry leslie and sarah).. 

we have 2 out this weekend both ped pets..


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Me!! I'll be there!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Excellent! Make sure to come find me!


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Me toooo - can't wait it's been ages since our last show. It's a day before the Snowshoes are promoted to Intermediate status but I like the show so still going.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ooooo, you must come and find me so that I can see a snowshoe!


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Alaskacat said:


> Me toooo - can't wait it's been ages since our last show. It's a day before the Snowshoes are promoted to Intermediate status but I like the show so still going.


How long did it take the Snowshoes to get promoted from Prelim to Intermediate? I ask because the Aussie Mists are in it at the moment and I'm curious


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Excellent! Make sure to come find me!


I will Carly! Also, we have the PF meet up in the coffee shop at 2pm! I'll resurrect the thread about it on Cat Chat a couple of days before!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do we? Do we know who's going to that? Planning to go see a kitten of mine while judging's going on in the morning, so I don't know if I'll manage to get to that, esp if my girls take BOB and are in the running for BIS.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Do we? Do we know who's going to that? Planning to go see a kitten of mine while judging's going on in the morning, so I don't know if I'll manage to get to that, esp if my girls take BOB and are in the running for BIS.


I'll find the thread in the main forum as I think it says who is going but the tea shop in only on the balcony of the venue so we'll be able to see or hear what is going on!! I picked 2pm so that those of us showing should have our open results and BIS won't have quite kicked off so we should have time for a quick cuppa!!


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Carly, I'll come find you Saturday.

Spid - you really don't want to know, I believe it was about 8 years but that was unusually long I think. As long as you are meticulously logging results and litters and don't have a confusing SOP you should be much quicker I would have thought. Pm me if you want anytime.

So avoid the cafe at 2pm I guess then


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Alaskacat said:


> So avoid the cafe at 2pm I guess then


Noooo, come see us!! I think there is only 6 or so people coming so it shouldn't be too mental!!


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I've seen some of the threads - it could well be carnage!!! If a single bagette comes flying over that balcony I'm not going near the cafe. 

Do please come see the Snowshoes though


----------

